# snowbird parts for free



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

my health has declined,I can no longer fix up snowblowers.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Why not the engine too? Is this the machine I gave away?


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

the engine was used on another snowbird that was given to a single lady that I know,I am in declining health and cant work on them anymore,thank you for your donation,lung cancer sucks


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for one adjustable skid shoe for an S261 Snowbird. Do you have that part. Hopw much for the part including shipping to 02035 (Foxboro, MA). Thanks, Larry


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

here they are,do you need anything else?12 bucks shipping,paypal or send me a check,terry


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

look in my picture album,the parts are there,


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

terryc I have been looking for a transmission for my 263, mine is cracked on the bottom case and the gear is stripped inside. If you have any parts like that I would be interested. Thanks James


----------



## terryc (Jun 30, 2013)

I have the whole base,if all you need is the transmission,it is in perfect shape,will take a little while to take it of,let me know,are you close to vermont? maybe you can pick up the whole base?,terry


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Terry I found parts to fix my 263 and it's all together and working. Thanks


----------

